# Tankmates for Calvus



## cichwitit (Feb 9, 2009)

Setting up a Calvus tank wanted to know if anyone had any ideas. I have a 75 gallon tank. Currently i have 1 synodontis multipunctatus and 3 synodontis petricola. I have on order 2 inkfin calvus, 2 black calvus, 1 yellow calvus, 2 white calvus and 1 gold head comp. I have a ton of slate and rocks covering the bottom and i have an 8lb texas holey rock on order. You think this is okay for the fish? I'm not looking to breed for sales if they breed so hybridization not too big of a deal for me. The calvus only gonna be 1.25"-1.75" so i'm not looking to add fish yet. But when i do anyone have suggestions on what other fish would be good tank mates?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

No idea. I tried guppies in with my compressiceps, figured they'd just eat the fry, but the killed the big ones and didn't even eat them. I've read that brichardi or daffodil will just take over the tank. How about some cyp?


----------

